
MIT 6.875 – Cryptography and Cryptanalysis [video] - charlysl
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL6ogFv-ieghe8MOIcpD6UDtdK-UMHG8oH
======
sshravan
Does anyone have access to homeworks? And would you mind releasing it to the
public?

------
jensv
So lucky to live in a time where lectures are so freely available and
accessible. Thank you for sharing.

------
copperx
Does anybody know what is the math background required for this course? Or do
I need to go through the videos to find out?

~~~
charlysl
According to an older ocw version of this course [1], you need " _General ease
with algorithms, elementary number theory and discrete probability_ ". You can
learn these from MIT's own ocw's excellent "Mathematics for Computer Science"
[2] and "Introduction to Algorithms" [3].

For a gentler intro to crypto, I am planning to do Cristof Paar's course
first, given that he takes his time to carefully explain all the math; there
is a youtube list with all the lectures [4] and a course webpage [5]. In case
any further encouragement is needed, according to a blog posting "Matasano
Crypto Challenges, Set 5" [6]: " _This set was surprisingly easy, actually.
The book Understanding Cryptography by Paar & Pelzl is an excellent intro to
the basic maths needed for crypto — namely, the group theory and number theory
necessary for RSA and Diffie-Hellman._"

Now that I am at it, here are some HN links you may find helpful if planning
to learn crypto, in no particular order:

Rolling Your Own Crypto (DON'T!) [7]

Telegram’s Cryptanalysis Contest [8]

The most dangerous code in the world [9]

BearSSL – Smaller SSL/TLS [10]

NaCl: DJB’s new crypto library [11]

JavaScript Cryptography Considered Harmful [12]

Cryptographic Right Answers [13]

Ask HN: Current Crypto Best Practices [14]

Mathematical Cryptology [15]

Ask HN: What are the best books for learning information security? [16]

Of course, there are also the courses Bohne's CS255, Rivest's 6.857 and many
others, and the books Cryptography Engineering, Introduction to Modern
Cryptography etc ... Harvard's [pdf]
[https://people.seas.harvard.edu/~salil/cs127/fall13/conclusi...](https://people.seas.harvard.edu/~salil/cs127/fall13/conclusions.pdf)
is a good guide.

Good times for learning!

[1] [https://ocw.mit.edu/courses/electrical-engineering-and-
compu...](https://ocw.mit.edu/courses/electrical-engineering-and-computer-
science/6-875-cryptography-and-cryptanalysis-spring-2005/)

[2] [https://ocw.mit.edu/courses/electrical-engineering-and-
compu...](https://ocw.mit.edu/courses/electrical-engineering-and-computer-
science/6-042j-mathematics-for-computer-science-fall-2010/)

[3] [https://ocw.mit.edu/courses/electrical-engineering-and-
compu...](https://ocw.mit.edu/courses/electrical-engineering-and-computer-
science/6-006-introduction-to-algorithms-fall-2011/)

[4] [https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL2jrku-
ebl3H50FiEPr4e...](https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL2jrku-
ebl3H50FiEPr4erSJiJHURM9BX)

[5] [http://www.crypto-textbook.com/](http://www.crypto-textbook.com/)

[6]
[https://raywang.tech/2017/04/21/set5-writeup/](https://raywang.tech/2017/04/21/set5-writeup/)

[7]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13221923](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13221923)

[8]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6940665](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6940665)

[9]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4695350](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4695350)

[10]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12863699](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12863699)

[11]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=704689](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=704689)

[12]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7903720](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7903720)

[13]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16748400](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16748400)

[14]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14041827](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14041827)

[15]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7795958](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7795958)

[16]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11710028](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11710028)

------
harias
Thanks for sharing. Please consider a collar mic as it would drastically
improve the audio.

